# Audio through both external speaker and HDMI-connected TV



## jrm@ (Nov 2, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised when I plugged a TV into my laptop with an HDMI cable, did `# sysctl hw.snd.default.unit=2` and audio went to the TV.  If I want to go back to using external speakers, a `# sysctl hw.snd.default.unit=0` works. Is it possible to have the sound go through the external speakers and the TV simultaneously?

I'm using the Intel KMS driver.


```
% cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm3: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```


----------



## mav@ (Nov 4, 2013)

That is not possible with system internal components. Each pcm device is self-contained and not related to others. You may try to use some external sound server to do that.


----------

